# I'm terrible at maths, help!



## PotteryWalrus (20 Jun 2020)

So while I have a generally green thumb and have found myself with a knack for keeping living things alive, I'm really bad at maths and quite literally slept through high school chemistry. I get the rough idea of the nitrogen cycle, can fishless cycle a tank fine with organic sources of ammonia and understand mostly what I'm looking at when I dip a test strip in the water, but a lot of the discussions on here are leaving me feeling totally lost. 

Is there any way to un-jargonise a lot of this stuff, or a 'for dummies' source out there that can give me a glossary of terms to work with?


----------



## dw1305 (20 Jun 2020)

Hi all, 





PotteryWalrus said:


> Is there any way to un-jargonise a lot of this stuff, or a 'for dummies' source out there that can give me a glossary of terms to work with?


It is not exactly a glossary of terms, but page 4. of @Miss-Pepper 's <"Bedside Aquarium"> post <"has a brief summary/rant">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Simon Cole (20 Jun 2020)

Edvets suggestion in the last post is correct - we need a better way of sharing this information with new members. I simply cannot remember all of the scientific information that we share. It's making the job of helping people very difficult. That includes "one legged" examples if you know what I mean @dw1305 .


----------



## Dr Mike Oxgreen (20 Jun 2020)

PotteryWalrus said:


> fishless cycle a tank fine with organic sources of ammonia


Ah yes, in the past I too have cycled a tank using an “organic source of ammonia”.

It works surprisingly well. The tricky part is only letting out the small amount required.

I’m married now, so I’m quite sure I’d be unable to get away with such behaviour nowadays.


----------



## Simon Cole (20 Jun 2020)

@Dr Mike Oxgreen You can't ask your partner Mike because of the risk of endocrine disruptors causing you fish to feminise unnaturally.


----------



## dw1305 (20 Jun 2020)

Hi all, 





Simon Cole said:


> That includes "one legged" examples if you know what I mean @dw1305 .


<"I do">, and I'm struggling to remember where it all is as well.  Some of it is also <"posted on other forums">, and I often can't always remember whether it is here or not.

I just need to sit down and write a properly referenced article, using someone else's (better) photos.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (20 Jun 2020)

PotteryWalrus said:


> Is there any way to un-jargonise a lot of this stuff, or a 'for dummies' source out there that can give me a glossary of terms to work with?



Hi @PotteryWalrus

Just a suggestion, but if it’s possible to find a local aquarium/aquascaping shop you like, take trips out and ask questions. Lots of questions. They’re there to help and you will be welcome.

I know the lockdown makes that difficult right now but if it eases and you can make it down, Aquarium Gardens in Cambridgeshire is worth a visit.

Home wise... there’s YouTube channels by George Farmer, Green Aqua and Filipe Oliveira who deliberately aim to make content about the basics understandable for newcomers to the hobby.


----------



## Simon Cole (20 Jun 2020)

@dw1305  - I think we need a pool of references Darrel. It's the safest way to convey information without putting you under fire.

Mal is just getting back into the hobby on a tight budget. I'm sure we can help Mal out before a road trip. It's well worth a visit to AG for anybody getting deeper into the hobby or for anybody closer.


----------



## PotteryWalrus (21 Jun 2020)

Also, @Geoffrey Rea, I am unfortunately very immunocomprimised and cannot drive, not to mention being in West Yorkshire Cambridgeshire is a bit of a trek no matter how I cut it! Do you think local LFS would be willing to talk about these things over the phone or would I be wasting people's time? 

Besides that, thankyou all for the links. It's definitely unmystifying some of this stuff and making me feel a bit less bewildered


----------



## cbaum86 (24 Jun 2020)

dw1305 said:


> I just need to sit down and write a properly referenced article, using someone else's (better) photos.


This would be like Christmas. I started bookmarking various posts and links from yourself and others to try stay organised but even that's turned into a incomprehensible list and trying to remember which is the correct bookmark takes far too long.



Simon Cole said:


> It's well worth a visit to AG for anybody getting deeper into the hobby or for anybody closer.


Sounds like a great idea. It's sometimes easier to share ideas in person. Nonsensical hand gestures always add a huge degree of understanding in my opinion.



PotteryWalrus said:


> not to mention being in West Yorkshire


I'm in West Yorkshire too and try to make at least a couple of trips to AG each year. If folks were interested in going for a particular meet or event then always happy to share the drive - although I appreciate this may not help in your situation. It does help that when I make the solo trip my partners family are in Rutland so I can stay over if needed.


----------

